

Ask HN: Best way to sell a domain? - 6thSigma

I&#x27;d like to sell one of my domains, but am unsure the best way to do it. Go Daddy, Namecheap, etc. have auctions&#x2F;markets but they are flooded with random names like asdfasdf.com.<p>Is there a smaller but higher quality domain name marketplace?
======
ScottWhigham
The guy at DomainSherpa.com has a lot of good info + interviews you should
check out:

[http://www.domainsherpa.com/how-to-sell-a-domain-
name/](http://www.domainsherpa.com/how-to-sell-a-domain-name/)

------
tagabek
Flippa. It's not a small marketplace, but there are constantly sites ranging
from $100 - $X,XXX,XXX+

[https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/)

------
ig1
Sedo is where a lot of better names are sold

------
babarambo
I have these domains and you can buy them on godaddy for $50

buy555.com born1.com shoppying.com payper.com

------
niico
what domains you have?

